
Parasite living inside fish eyeball controls its behaviour - Dim25
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2129880-parasite-living-inside-fish-eyeball-controls-its-behaviour
======
Dim25
I'm pretty sure that human's body may be filled with bunch of similar
parasites too.

Another example: [http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/toxoplasma-
gondii-...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/toxoplasma-gondii-
parasite-that-breeds-in-cats-could-affect-human-behaviour-when-it-infects-
people-a6861221.html)
[https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2012/03/how-
you...](https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2012/03/how-your-cat-is-
making-you-crazy/308873/)

